# Taijiquan Striking



## Sean Kovarovic (Oct 29, 2019)

I haven't posted videos in a while due to a new baby, so here is a basic breakdown of the taijiquan strike, and the 5 punches. From my experience, which may differ from yours, it's hidden hand punch, hook, overhead cannon, strike the earth and backfist. I may have missed one or 2 things in making this video, would love to hear feedback and comments.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2019)

Basically the difference between getting hit with your average hammer and getting hit with a dead blow hammer


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Oct 29, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Basically the difference between getting hit with your average hammer and getting hit with a dead blow hammer


What is a dead blow hammer?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2019)

Sean Kovarovic said:


> What is a dead blow hammer?



No rebound, just a solid strike


----------

